# What do you carry in your saddle bags???



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am getting ready for a weekend of trail riding next weekend and was cleaning out my saddle and thought I wonder what other riders carry in their saddlebags and if others feel the same need as I to be prepared for a thing on the trail. Such as duct tape that can fix a broken bridle and many other things. Baby wipes since nature might call. A camera pictures equal memories. Water, first aid kit for human/horse. Ziploc bags for any trash. Power bars and beefjerky.


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

Bailing twine, horse treats, and a flask; bottled water for the young ones.

This also depends on the length of ride. If it involves a river ziplock everything.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

leatherman, water, hoofpick, vet wrap, wire/baling twine maybe snacks.

depends on what kind of ride im on

if im riding range, then my rope and rifle scabbard are on my saddle as well


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

I carry water, which is very important, ziplock bags, sometimes food Anna read, just in case someone feels lightheaded. I also bring little bits of type and most importantly a sharp knife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Twine, scissors, and first aid in one side. Beer and sammiches in the other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Depends on the trailride, if its a day trip or an over nite. But the essentials are water, snacks, rope halter, compass, first aid kit, about 25 ft of paracord, bug spray, and rain gear. I have a sharp knife in my pocket, a pistol on my belt, and just in case the unexpected happens, and I get stuck out all night (it has happened) in my shirt pocket I carry a an old altoids tin, with a lighter and Vaseline soaked cotton balls so if I have to start a fire its easy. I also keep a small Ziploc baggie with some instant coffee, an old tin cup from my boy scout days and hard candy to get me thru the night.
I realize some of it might seem superfluous but a group of us got stuck out all night, after missing a turnoff. Its embarrassing we were all experienced riders, and familiar with the area, we just rode right past it! We spent a miserable night in the skeeters, with no fire, and nothing to pass the time with, and then it rained! However it was a heckuva learning experience.


----------



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

Water, treats for us both, Rope halter, small lead rope, small bottle of homemade fly spray.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I carry water,hoof pick ,bailing twine, and a mini first aid kit.
I think it depends on where your going and how long you'll be gone for


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Hornet spray for bears or dogs who chase, sharp knife, twine,TP,rope, vet wrap, apples, chocolate, lots of water, and a flask of rum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

For super short rides around home, I carry my phone, a bandana, and swiss army knife. If it's hot or I'll be out a while, I strap on the water bottle holder bag. If we haul out or will be gone awhile, I put on the cantle bag with the first aid kit, bite/sting kit, baling twine, fly spray, and snacks.


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

I usually ride around my property and am not prepared AT ALL. I put my phone in my bra and take off!!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

No bra to carry stuff so I use my pommel bags  I try to keep a few thing that can help me spend an unplanned night on the trail should the ride get interesting. 

Tiny flashlight, garbage bag, etc. Here's the list of all 14 handy items.
14 Items to Keep in your Saddlebags
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Great tips everyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cthomas01996 (Sep 17, 2013)

Water Water Water!


----------



## cthomas01996 (Sep 17, 2013)

and maybe headphones!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Budweiser


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

My saddlebags got lost in the move, so now I carry everything in my purse...








Seriously I don't care what I look like anymore!

This one has clips I attach to my belt loops, with the strap, it never bounces! Water, two knives (one thin needle and one large serrated), pads, duct tape, phone, turkey sandwiches, nylon string, flash light, gun, steripen, spare screws, and a poncho.
The strap clips on and is long enough to use as spare reins, it's strong duct canvas in case I need to cut and wrap/patch, has strong spare welded rings I can cut off in case I need to make a light wench/pulley, and it's always attached to *me*.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

That is a great idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks everybody for sharing your ideas of what to take out with you.. I have still to get d-rings attached to my saddle if I can , I have little clip on bag for it.. but maybe I could use the over shoulder idea for a bag if I can't get that sorted.


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow not alot of people take TP lol. I take water, TP, hoof pick, chap stick, lighter, first aid kit, and a knife in my saddle bags and on me I have my phone. I do wish they made bigger saddle bags for english saddles though.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope no tp but I carry baby wipes they have many uses


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I am deathly allergic. When I was a teen I jumped on bareback in cutoffs and rode for a whole day... She had rolled in it. My legs were swollen stiff for TWO WEEKS.
And then on a camping trip I somehow got it, probably was growing next to the leaf I used... :shock: I laughed about it weeks later to my friends and they bought me that shirt :lol:
When I get in from riding or pretty much doing anything outside I grab a bar of lye soap and scrub down. I've gotten poison ivy in January.

I also carry a couple lighters, matches in a waterproof case, and A PACK OF TISSUES!!! Headlamps too, I can't tell you how many times we've been caught out hiking and had to use our phones for lights. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

if im just going around town, water, my phone, my pocket knife, a snack, and an extra rope halter and lead.

if im going out into the swamp, my rifle and my buck knife go on the saddle horn, water, poly chord, jerky, phone, small towel, extra halter and lead, lighter, compass, and a multi tool (scissors, flat head, phillips head, small knife, pliers)


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Mostly I just use a little leather fanny pack to keep a few goodies in. In it there is some baling twine, some fishing gear an extra lighter, waterproofed matches, a map of the snowmobile trails in the immediate area. My phone and a water bottle is generally in there too and my leatherman.

If I'm going for the rare long ride I have bigger bags I can put lunch and a sweatshirt in. Even a small tent if I really lost my mind. But I like that warm bed and shower thing.

I'm not much of a fisherman but I can catch food with it should the horse and I become separated. I can either fish or fashion a snare. Can make a fire for warmth or signaling help. Baling twine has loads of uses. I'm also a bit of a plant geek so I'm aware of the edibles out there.


----------



## TimeFlys (Nov 9, 2012)

I always have my fanny pack on me. In that I carry cell phone, small can of bug spray a bandana, a whistle, leatherman tool, lighter and parachute cord. My husband suggested I carry the pistol but, I told him if I ever needed that the horse would be leaving me in mid air and when I hit the ground the bad thing would get me anyway. Usually I have a bottle of water in there too with one in the saddle bag and treats for the horse. Think I will add some duct tape for the next ride.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have only gone on day rides - but I usually carry jerky, apples for me and my horse, gloves, band aids, medical things for my horse, extra leadrope, treats, cell phone, hobbles (my horse loves to paw when I eat my food.) and of course water.

Right now that is all I can think of. I usually just put them into small ziplocks and organize them in my saddle bags so I know where to find everything.


----------

